# Paneer cheese is too wet



## IdK (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello there,
I'm cooking Palak Paneer (Paneer cheese with spinach) so I've made a paneer cheese.
I used a recipe with turned out as bad- Boiling the milk, cooking it half an hour on low heat and then adding lemon juice. While I've been cooking the milk it keeped creating skin that I had to remove, and I think this protein is a major part of the cheese.
I saw that it didn't work well so I've spilled a small amount of milk to another casserole and this time added the lemon and removed from the fire when the milk boiled. (with no cooking half an hour on low heat)
I've spilled each casserole to a different cheesecloth and each of them were about 6 hours on about 27 celsius degrees and about 20 hours on the refregirator (about 4 degrees).
The cheese is still liquid and I don't know if it would hold out if I put it outside again.
How should I dry it?
Thank you very much, and sorry for the grammar mistakes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome to DC. I just bought paneer cheese for the first time last week. I haven't opened it, but would love to hear how you make Palak Paneer because I would use Swiss Chard instead of spinach--have a bounty crop of Swiss Chard.

I can't help you with the problem with the cheese, but hopefully someone can.


----------



## IdK (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you.
The ingeridents:
1/2 kg fresh spinach leaves
100 gr paneer cheese
1 chopped onion
3 spoons of butter
2-3 bay leaves
1 small spoon of cumin seeds
Salt
1/4 small spoon of black pepper
1.5 small spoon of ginger puree
1.5 small spoon of crushed garlic
1/2 small spoon of green chilli puree
1 small spoon of garam masala

garam masala (for 8.5 small spoons):
2 black pepper
1 clove
2 cinnamon
1 cardamon
1 cumin seeds
1 bay leaves
1/2 coriander seeds


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

IdK said:


> Thank you.
> The ingeridents:
> 1/2 kg fresh spinach leaves
> 100 gr paneer cheese
> ...



Thanks! There are no eggs? Does the paneer take the place of eggs?


----------



## IdK (Aug 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks! There are no eggs? Does the paneer take the place of eggs?


Yw, what place do eggs have in it?
Anyway and paneer is fried a little bit and then cooked with the rest ingeridents


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

IdK said:


> Yw, what place do eggs have in it?
> Anyway and paneer is fried a little bit and then cooked with the rest ingeridents


Sorry--I'm having a blond moment--I thought the recipe was for a quiche! The blond grows out of my hair around April every year--bear with me, I'm at my blondest right now thanks to the hours in the sun tending the garden. 

Thanks for including the ingredients for the marsala. I love, love, love marsala.


----------



## IdK (Aug 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry--I'm having a blond moment--I thought the recipe was for a quiche! The blond grows out of my hair around April every year--bear with me, I'm at my blondest right now thanks to the hours in the sun tending the garden.
> 
> Thanks for including the ingredients for the marsala. I love, love, love marsala.


lol it's ok, if I worked hours in the sun I wouldn't remember my name...
No problem, and did you mean Palak?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe 



IdK said:


> Thank you.
> The ingeridents:
> 1/2 kg fresh spinach leaves
> 100 gr paneer cheese
> ...


----------

